

10000+ people told us their size in their favorite brands. Here's our site. - wylonis
https://www.fitbay.com/signup/refer-a-friend/GIF6R2P7WH3J1MER

======
wbond
I was expecting an article, not having to request an invite for a service.
Maybe change the title to make it clear the result is a company, not
information?

~~~
wylonis
I can see how you would have expected that. I have changed the title, but I
think it's too late either way. I'll have to be clearer next time!

~~~
bradleyland
I flagged the submission before reading this response. I clicked the link from
my feed reader (which is how I consume HN). I was expecting some insightful
commentary on the data collected, but was instead dumped on a lead generation
form. In the consumer expectation context, I was "offened".

If this is your general marketing tact, I'd consider revising it a bit. The
text of a link sets an expectation for users. When they click through, the
degree to which the content matches that expectation will set the tone for the
rest of the interaction. The feeling of being "duped" in to clicking is
amongst the worst that a user can feel.

Please understand that I'm not making an indictment of the character of your
marketing. I anticipate your gut reaction will be "we didn't intend that". No
one _intends_ to offend customers, but sometimes it happens.

------
wylonis
I’ve always had major difficulties with finding clothes that fit. For as long
as I can remember, I have been tall & skinny with an extremely narrow waist,
and so pretty much every shirt or pair of slacks that I have ever owned have
fit me poorly. To make matters worse, I decided to try online shopping a few
years ago, only to realize that I was spending even more time returning
clothes because they were the wrong size or fit.

While growing up, my best friend and I have always shared the same exact
height, weight and body type and so we've always been able to share our
wardrobes and advice with each other. It then came to me last year that this
act of sharing was something people all over the world could truly benefit
from.

So we slowly started building our website, www.fitbay.com, with the ultimate
goal of building a community that would help everyone with discovering all the
brands and products in the world in the right size & fit. Basically, you plug
in your height, weight and body type and we’re able to instantly show you
clothes that fit you based on the recommendations people with your exact
measurements have made.

To get the initial recommendations we needed, I organized about 3-4 coffee
meetings, inside & outside of work each and every day, asking friends, family,
co-workers, acquaintances (and people on Reddit) to share with us their
height, weight, and sizes they wear in their favorite brands. In doing so, we
were able to, quite early, create the sensation of a “personalized store
created just for you where everything fits” and a community of people who
share the same fit-related issues.

In just 5 months we’ve now grown from just 50 to over 10,000 unique profiles
on Fitbay having shared a total of 60,000+ unique product recommendations.

Help us out by visiting the site www.fitbay.com and sharing your thoughts
here, and please do let us know if you have any ideas or feedback. Keep in
mind that the community is still invite-only, but if you sign up using the
link above I’ll do my best to make sure you get access within 24 hours.

------
atoponce
Your site... in under private invite, with a CSS spam popup? TC;DR

------
wylonis
Sorry about that Adam - it's the only way that I can track and make sure
people get access if they sign up.

~~~
adaml_623
Maybe just put the article up on your blog? So it can be read without having
to sign up?

I am still curious about the sizing data. Think about how well okcupid did by
publishing blog articles analysing their dating data!

~~~
wylonis
You're completely right - I should have posted it on my blog. Would be happy
to answer any questions you might have about the sizing data btw.

